# Allroad-/Gravelbike-Gruppe Karlsruhe



## Pead (2. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es etwas in der Art? Ich konnte im Netz und hier im Forum leider nichts dazu finden, aber mittlerweile wird das Ganze ja auch immer beliebter. Gerne auch leistungsorientiert im Verein, aber nicht kompetitiv.


----------



## shield (2. November 2021)

hi!

cool, dass du schreibst. ich selbst bin mitglied im mtb club karlsruhe und habe dieses jahr das gravelbiken für mich entdeckt. 
ich wollte es eigentlich gar nicht offiziell machen, da ich private ausfahrten entspannter finde - wenn sich aber leute finden, wäre meine idee gewesen, so etwas im mtb club anzuleiern.

privat habe ich selbst einige kontakte und damit verbunden einen wöchentlichen gravel-/straßen treff (vorausgesetzt es schüttet nicht so sehr wie heute).

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (2. November 2021)

Ich fahre tatsächlich nur noch Gravelbike, daher würde sich ein Beitritt in den mtb-club zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eher weniger lohnen. Besteht die Möglichkeit bei einer Ausfahrt mal teilzunehmen?


----------



## shield (3. November 2021)

klar lässt sich das regeln. schrieb mir mal ne PN.

ich meinte damit auch nicht in den club beizutreten, sondern dass ich das ganze mal intern anspreche. evtl gibt es mehrere interessierte gravelbiker im mtb-club, sodass sich eine gruppe bildet.


----------



## Juani86 (22. November 2021)

Hi ihr beiden
Fahre auch jetzt ein Gravelbike und bin interessiert.
LG aus Karlsruhe, Juani


----------



## Juani86 (23. November 2021)

Wer hat Lust auf eine Fahrt am Samstag oder Sonntag sofern kein Regen?


----------



## Pead (23. November 2021)

Sonntag würde klappen, allerdings eine kleinere Runde wegen vorheriger Zwangspause.


----------



## Juani86 (27. November 2021)

Huhu wenn das Wetter so bleibt würde ich morgen fahren. Bist du noch bei? Sorry hatte die Tage vorher viel zu tun u kam erst jetzt zum antworten..


----------



## moritz_h (10. Januar 2022)

Servus, falls ihr noch fleißig am graveln seid, würde es mich freuen wenn ihr mal für eine Ausfahrt bescheid gebt.


----------



## Pead (11. Januar 2022)

Ich würde an diesem Wochenende sowohl am Samstag als auch am Sonntag eine Runde drehen. Mitstreiter willkommen. Es wird kalt.


----------



## moritz_h (11. Januar 2022)

Zu kalt gibts ja kaum 
Dieses Wochenende mache ich wegen der Impfung noch langsam. Nächstest habe ich vor zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (12. Januar 2022)

Ein Tag vom nächsten Wochenende wäre möglich, ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welcher. Ansonsten hätte ich auch nichts gegen unter der Woche einzuwenden (mit entsprechender Beleuchtung).


----------



## hectorlorenzo (25. Januar 2022)

Ich würde mich auch anschließen. Gebt gerne Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder ne Runde dreht


----------



## moritz_h (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo Hector und Rest,
wir wollten uns morgen um 18:00 Uhr wieder am Brunnen vor dem Schlossplatz treffen.
Wenn ihr nichts gegen Radeln im Dunkeln habt, kommt vorbei.
Sonst finden wir bestimmt auch einen Termin an einem der Wochenenden.


----------



## hectorlorenzo (26. Januar 2022)

Mist da habe ich euch wohl verpasst


----------



## Le_Germain (10. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
komme am Wochenende nach Karlsruhe und habe mein Gravelbike dabei.
Gibt es bestimmte Schotterstrecken die man bei euch mal gefahren haben sollte?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## moritz_h (10. März 2022)

Servus,

wie lang darf die Tour den werden und wie viele Höhenmetern darf sie haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le_Germain (23. März 2022)

eben erst gesehen, dass ich meine Antwort nie abgeschickt hatte.
I.d.R. bin ich zwischen 50-150km unterwegs und die Höhenmeter sind egal solange die Strecke gut ist.
Da ich immer wieder nach KA fhre besteht weiterhin Interesse an guten Gravel-Segmenten


----------



## Pead (26. März 2022)

Le_Germain schrieb:


> eben erst gesehen, dass ich meine Antwort nie abgeschickt hatte.
> I.d.R. bin ich zwischen 50-150km unterwegs und die Höhenmeter sind egal solange die Strecke gut ist.
> Da ich immer wieder nach KA fhre besteht weiterhin Interesse an guten Gravel-Segmenten


Nördlich vom Schloss gibt es zahlreiche Segmente, die ziemlich gut zu befahren sind. Da würde ich einfach vorschlagen auf bikerouter.de das Gravel-Overlay sowie eines der Gravel-Profile zu aktivieren und etwas zusammen zu stellen. Enttäuscht wurden wir eigentlich nie. Der Hardtwald ist abwechslungsreich und auch in Richtung Rhein bzw. MiRo ist es landschaftlich schön.

Ansonsten kann ich noch die Runde zum Bernsteinfels empfehlen. Da bist du sehr viel auf Schotter unterwegs, fährst viel an der Alb entlang und hast bei gutem Wetter auch einen Blick auf die andere Rheinseite.

Was ich derzeit nicht empfehlen kann, ist der Rheinradweg südlich von Karlsruhe. Eigentlich ist der ganz nett, aber momentan wird da viel umgegraben und ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die Qualität im Vergleich zum Rest der Umgebung doch eher unteres Mittelfeld ist.

Falls noch Interessierte mitlesen. Mittlerweile hat sich eine kleine Gruppe gefunden, welche ein bis zwei Runden in der Woche fährt. Bei Bedarf gerne melden.


----------



## Le_Germain (30. März 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## shield (30. März 2022)

Pead schrieb:


> Nördlich vom Schloss gibt es zahlreiche Segmente, die ziemlich gut zu befahren sind. Da würde ich einfach vorschlagen auf bikerouter.de das Gravel-Overlay sowie eines der Gravel-Profile zu aktivieren und etwas zusammen zu stellen. Enttäuscht wurden wir eigentlich nie. Der Hardtwald ist abwechslungsreich und auch in Richtung Rhein bzw. MiRo ist es landschaftlich schön.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich noch die Runde zum Bernsteinfels empfehlen. Da bist du sehr viel auf Schotter unterwegs, fährst viel an der Alb entlang und hast bei gutem Wetter auch einen Blick auf die andere Rheinseite.
> 
> ...


wann wird denn in der woche gefahren? ich habe dienstag abend eigentlich schon einen "fixen" graveltreff. 

grüße


----------



## artjom94 (3. April 2022)

Abend - bin aus Stutensee und wäre auch als gerne dabei. Gibt es eine WhatsApp Gruppe? Falls ja - gerne PN!


----------



## Pead (4. April 2022)

shield schrieb:


> wann wird denn in der woche gefahren? ich habe dienstag abend eigentlich schon einen "fixen" graveltreff.
> 
> grüße


Je nach Situation fahren wir dienstags und/oder donnerstags.

@artjom94 Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Juho (9. April 2022)

Hallo, ich komm aus Karlsruhe und würde mich auch gerne anschließen


----------



## Flo_92 (7. Mai 2022)

Falls das noch jemand liest: 
Würde gerne einen gravel-treff starten, immer montag 18:00 an der wasserwerkbrücke. Einfach allen bescheid geben die man kennt, gibt auch eine Instagram-Page: @karlsruhe_gravel


----------

